# Best to in the world



## tisti (Aug 24, 2006)

In Europe its knows as X-twin and in the states its Aeroace... 

Got myn after being hyped by other peoples post on the net and I must say, this is the best ~30$ toy anyone can buy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im enjoying myself to death with this thing. It charges via. the controler by a cable and the controler uses 6 AA batteries. 

When its not windy its superb to fly it around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It lasts around ~10 minutes with one charge if you don't keep climbing and diving over and over..

It was just windy now, and the poor fella barely made it back to me... It went with the wind for 30 meters, then I quicly turned it around and it basicly hovered in middair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its just way to fun and extremely forgiving if you crash it, since its made of somesort of styropor, thats extremely durable on impacts. Crashed myn atlest 10x into the street at full speed and hasn't got a dent on it. I did however put in into a tree 3 times and one time I was getting it out of a tree and I accidently broke very very small piece of the lower right wing


----------



## yatzr (Aug 24, 2006)

can it do this?


----------



## tisti (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats not a toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats a pro stunt plane


----------

